# Trolling Motor Mounts



## Bass n Bows (Mar 10, 2008)

I just got a new boat and it has a 30lb thrust tm on the transom. Is there any way I could move this to the bow of the boat? Do they make a mounting bracket for it. I have a v-bottom type boat. Otherwise If I need to get a new trolling motor do all bow mounted trolling motors have a foot pedal? Are foot pedals nice and convenient? My boat has a deck on the front so would a bow mounted motor work for it?


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is a pic from the front of his boat


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 10, 2008)

I've heard of people taking a stern-mount tm and turning the head around to use it at the front, but I'm not sure what the process involves. The clamps that the rear mount has should be workable at the front.


----------



## sccamper (Mar 10, 2008)

I dont see any reason why you couldnt mount it up front with the TM you have now. I have never turned the head on a tm but dont see where it would be too difficult. 

I have a foot control bow mount tm, I like it for cruising the docks and shore line. Its a pain for trolling. Every time I take my foot off, the motor turns and when I hit the switch I go a differant direction. I want a tiller stear transom mount. I dont think it would take as much attention to stay on course and at speed.

Anouther reason for wanting the transom mount, I fish with my daughter and its a pain the exchange seats everytime we stop running the gas outboard and start fishing with the tm.


----------



## Bass n Bows (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics Jim!
Yea I know a guy I used to fish with had his transom tm mounted on the bow but I think you have to make some kind of bracket.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is what I did on my boat. It works great. I just unscrewed the head of the TM and flipped it around. I had to use a couple of blocks of wood to take up some space, but it stays on there. My TM is a Minn Kota Endura 30 with a 30" shaft. 






EDIT: or you can get something like this.....

Bracket


----------



## Bass n Bows (Mar 12, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> Here is what I did on my boat. It works great. I just unscrewed the head of the TM and flipped it around. I had to use a couple of blocks of wood to take up some space, but it stays on there. My TM is a Minn Kota Endura 30 with a 30" shaft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any problems with the prop hitting the boat with that system?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 12, 2008)

No. I leave the motor one click from the last hole when I put it down....and it sits perfectly vertical. There is plenty of room to turn without the prop hitting the hull.


----------

